# EVENTIDE H3000 SE...how do I access the lcs contrast / angle parameter?



## SvK (Dec 8, 2009)

EVENTIDE H3000 SE...how do I access the lcs contrast / angle parameter?

hooked it up again after 15 years  
Lost the manual...

SvK


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 8, 2009)

p.43
*Adjusting Contrast*
Any time you press the "Function" key, you will be able to adjust contrast. Nothing on the display will say so, but if the knob isn't doing anything else, it will adjust contrast.

I see nothing on lcd angle. If the above doesn't do it, you might need a new LCD display.

Good luck, I'm afraid to even turn mine on. >8o


----------



## SvK (Dec 8, 2009)

EUREKA!!

synergy.....u r the MAN

BTW...i forgot how awesome "Death Flange" is with mix set to 100%

master rate to 0%
master delay to 7%
master depth to 20%
master feedback -80%

basically now the flange has become a non-mudulating ER / tone thing

puts a dry synth back a couple of feet...

This thing rox!

SvK


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to try your recipe.

I really miss my real Eventide Flanger. Its the one piece of hardware I really regret selling. There is nothing like manual control of that big wheel passing thru zero phase at just the right moment.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a DSP4000 but I still haven't bonded with it. It's nice, but not that much nicer than my plug-ins. Unless I'm just not using it right, which is possible. I have a feeling it will be the first one on eBay the next time I need money for a new shiny.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.markglinsky.com/ManualManor.html

Marky has everything.
I can't remember the numerical combination needed, but the angle never worked very well on those ancient LCD's but that's a great piece of kit.
If you want to sell it I would be interested as there's a Digital I/O kit for those for AES/EBU.
I still use a pair of Digital Music Corporation MX8 MIDI Filter /Patch Bays and this guy had the manual.
Even a custom Spring reverb for the Fender Mustang Surf guitar sound from DoD.
It was a 16" Spring and a mono I/O analog and this guy had the manual. There were only like 28 of these made.

Give him a whirl. I haven't seen him since the Cal Expo Emerson Lake & Palmer show in '93 but I think he's still alive.


----------

